# Putting up stucco lathe; Which way is correct???



## msaudra (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello everyone!! 

Can anyone tell me the correct way to put up stucco lathe? I know it must be overlapped, but is there a certain way it needs to be lain? 

For example: Is it required to have the waterproof paper down under the stucco lathe, then then again on top, and repeating until finished? (Like one on top of another; similar to roof tiles)? 
Or can you tuck the waterproof paper behind the stucco wire as long as the lathe is overlapping? 

But bare with me please, I may not be explaining it right. That may be the why the contractor working on my house is arguing with me. I think it's because I'm a woman & he doesn't want me to be right. Who knows. 

He just can't give me a valid reason it has to be done his way.
All he says is, "It's just the way it is". 

So can any of you help me resolve this problem? It would make my day, even if I'm the one that's wrong.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Waterproof paper (tar paper), wire mesh, stucco.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Does your building department do a lath inspection and did your contractor pull a permit? That would probably ease your mind. > There should be no overlapping of paper over the mesh if that was your question. Probably the paper should overlap itself but I think the paper is more a barrier and should not be actually shedding water. If your guy is a qualified stucco contractor he'll probably do a great job. If he is not qualified you won't be able to watch every step in the rest of the process. Hope that helps a little. RT


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Typical 3-coat stucco utilizes two layers of paper one of which is paperbacked lathe. Being that stucco is not 100% waterproof,correct installation of all the components of the system is key to a longlasting troublefree stucco job. That said the first layer of paper is most difficult to install as this integrates with all the flashings,the second layer is lapped over itself but does not have to integrate with the flashings.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

In my area the paperback lath is avalible but not commonly used. Actually the only place i've seen it used is in parts of the southwest where wall sheathing was not a requirement. That may have changed, it's been a few years. I do see the guys around here using a double roll of paper with the total weight of the two pieces about 15 lb. and then just a regular roll of stucco wire. Weep holes in the stucco ground is a requirement they added in the last few years. 20 years ago our code required only strips of paper over vertical and horizontal joints if the sheathing was the black asphalt celotex. (I hated to work with that stuff). I own a building done that way and am certain there are no moisture problems. We do have a fairly dry climate here in Colorado and that could make a difference. So because of different codes and climates I think the lady should ask a local contractor for input if she is not comfortable with her stucco contractor. RT<P>
"So much to learn and so little time"


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

Im not sure what he is applying his lath to but he we go with a little info which is probably too late. The black paper or Tvex should be laid on from bottom to top overlapping at least 2-3''. This way the water runs down over the top of the paper and doesnt end up getting behind it. The metal lath should be put on with the bump outs facing the wall (on the back side of the lath). The lath should have staggered joints over the entire wall overlapping 2''. There should be approximately 50 screws put into each sheet (about ever 8'' apart). Then when using metal lath, there should be a 3 coat system (at the least depending on the finish). The first coat should be the scratch coat which is normally around 1/4'' thick and then scratched after in order for the brown coat (2nd coat) to key in (adhere). The brown coat should be roughly 1/2'' thick unless specified to be thicker. The finish coat is normally around 1/16-1/8''. Sometimes a primer is suggested with certain finishes to be put on between brown coat and finish coat. Hope this helps. 

PM


----------

